# Druggist Paper Label



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 14, 2015)

It's rough, but at only $2 it was very good since it's local. Flea-market find. SO many good paper-labels. Even a circa-1900 Pabst bottle that was some sort of medicinal product. 90% of label still on it. Wanted the sauce bottle too. lol.Here is what I can read on it: [font="georgia,palatino"]Pure Olive Oil [/font]
[font="georgia,palatino"]Fred Brundage Wholesale & Retail Druggist Muskegon[/font]
[font="georgia,palatino"]37 & 39 Western Ave.[/font]
[font="georgia,palatino"]Cor. Jefferson[font="arial,helvetica,sans-serif"] [rest is too dark to read/missing][/font][/font] The local expert putting Brundage at the address of 37 W. Western (Seems redundant to have a West Western Avenue) in 1893 and 1895-1896 (City Directories.) The address of 39 Western not being listed. The 1889 directory is where he began listing himself as wholesale and retail druggist.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Some original product left. Yum yum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Tooled lip. Seam ends about an inch before edge of top. 52 on base. I picked it up with a "Balto" from a neighboring city. Not enough research on it to post it yet. Goes along with my 1880s Brundage bottle.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Oct 14, 2015)

Looks like you found some cool finds, with that bottle and insulator.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 14, 2015)

How much was the Pabst bottle? Did you get a pic of it? LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 14, 2015)

$75 was waaaay too much for me, and no. No camera at the time. 2 labels-- one on each side. Shaped similar to this, but an actual tooled blob and more bulbous:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No Fed Law statement, either.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 16, 2015)

Any day you can find a local labeled pharmacy bottle for two bucks is a good day.  Even though they aren't worth much they're one of my favourite things to find due to the local aspect and their rarity - with local paper labels from small companies there's always a good chance that they're unique.  One of my favourite bottle show finds is an early labeled pharmacy from the 1870's/80's that I amazingly picked up for under five bucks.  (Not that amazing by American standards, but Canadian bottles from that era are much harder to find since we weren't a very populous country back then).   PS - I'm 99.9% sure the words you can't make out are MUSKEGON, MICH.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 16, 2015)

The local bottle expert, who also has Muskegon's most complete collection of bottles, doesn't seem to have this one, but as I picked up this one he picked up two more of others-- including one no one knew about. LOL.  Gonna show your bottle? I'd take any Muskegon bottle with label for under $5.  I can make out Muskegon. I cannot make out the rest of Jefferson street.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 16, 2015)

Ah, I didn't notice the "COR" above Jefferson.  Might be able to find out where the second location was through directories.  Unless it was at Jefferson and Western.   Here's my bottle, a picture of which I submitted to the Ottawa bottle website: http://bouteillesduquebec.ca/bouteilles_ottawa/roberts_j.htm  I've got a couple of other labeled druggists from Eastern Ontario, from Kingston and Renfrew and some screw-tops from Almonte, but no one has created pages for bottles from those towns and I'm away from home right now so I don't have a picture.  I'm quite surprised to have found a bottle that old from Ottawa; although it was already the capital at that point it was still a very small town (we basically chose our capital and then made it a city, instead of the other way around like most countries).


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 16, 2015)

Neat little bottle. You must be proud to have it with that history behind it.


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 18, 2015)

ok good going Spirit!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks, Jim.


----------

